

"Make people want something" - counterpoint - Domenic_S
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BIjuNDECYAAjPzt.png

======
Domenic_S
In response to <http://alvybrooks.com/ycposter>.

An interesting counterpoint by @pricklynettles on twitter.

How much startup failure is not making something people want, and how much of
it is failing to make people want it?

